# اسئله جريئه للشباب؟



## artamisss (25 مارس 2006)

الزموا الصدق فى الاجابه وراعو ضميركوا 

1-من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً . ( لا احد يقول امي ) 

2-عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها !! 

3- والدك هل هو النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم يكن والدك هل يكون كذلك !! 

4- في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !! 

5- كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !! 

6- هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2006)

*



			1 -من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً . ( لا احد يقول امي )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالطبع الانسانة اللي احبها ها ابقي ضعيف قصادها الي حد ما 

بمعني مش اقدر ازعلها او ارفض ليها طلب 




			2-عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بتختلف من واحدة للتانية يعني اشوف الحاجة اللي بتحبها وادخل عن طريقها 

واحدة بتحب الكلام الحلو واحدة بتحب الحاجات الحلوة زي ورد ودبدوب وخلافه

واحدة بتحب ادفعلها في لمواصلات ههههههههه 

كده يعني 




			3- والدك هل هو النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم يكن والدك هل يكون كذلك !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا بحاول اشوف افضل شخص في حياتي واخده مثل اعلي وفي الغالب بحب اكون شخصيتي بنفسي من غير ما اخد حد 




			4- في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش جربت بس ممكن اقول احس بغصة مؤلمة في قلبي 




			5- كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرة واحدة للاسف




			6- هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اتزوج من احبها بالطبع *


----------



## artamisss (26 مارس 2006)

ها  يلا يا جماعه ساشباب مكسوفين ولا ايه 
 يلا  يلا ماتكسفوش انا قمه الديمقراطيه :36_22_25:


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 مارس 2006)

> -من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً . ( لا احد يقول امي )


 
اكيد حبيبتي




> 2-عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها !!


 
الصدق واوريها شخصيتي الحقيقية علشان مش تتصدم بعد كدة واحاول اكون جينتل معاها اكتر من اي واحدة واحسسها باهتمامي بيها لكن مش هاعمل اي حاجة فوق عاداتي الا بقة لو خلاص يعني هي عايزة اني اعملها حاجة فوق العادي :Flower: 





> - والدك هل هو النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم يكن والدك هل يكون كذلك !!


 
ممكن يبقى النموذج ليا في اختباراتة لكن مش في كامل حياتة 





> 4- في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !!


 
عادي زي اي واحدة خلاص مش المواضيع خلصت





> 5- كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !!


 
الحمدلله ولا مرة ولا عمري هاعملها






> 6- هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟


 
اكيد هاتزوج من احبها دة الطبيعي لاي حد


----------



## artamisss (26 مارس 2006)

كويس عظيم  2 بس هما اللى ردوا   طيب انا كدة بقى مش هانزل الجزء التانى منالاسئله ادام مش عاجبكوا :smil14:


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> كويس عظيم 2 بس هما اللى ردوا طيب انا كدة بقى مش هانزل الجزء التانى منالاسئله ادام مش عاجبكوا :smil14:


 
طيب واحنا ذنبنا اية بقةةةةةةة عايزين نعرف الاجابات


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2006)

*كملى بقا بطلى ملل مش تزلونا يعنى*


----------



## artamisss (26 مارس 2006)

شكلك كدة هاتتذلى يا ميرنا  انتى ورامى  علشان انا عيانه جدا 
:34ef:   ابقى اقولكوا بقى بقيه الاسئله  بعد اسبوع من  مرضى
صلولى بس انتو  بس مش تدعوا عليا


----------



## Yes_Or_No (26 مارس 2006)

*



			1-من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً . ( لا احد يقول امي )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*  اكيد طبعا اللي بحبها حبيبه قلبي *


*



			-عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*في طرق كتيرة يا ديانا طبعا لازم اول طريقه تخلي البنت ذات نفسها تحبني علشان يكون حب بجد ... وطبعا في طرق كتيرة زي هديه او حاجه ساقعه كدا يعني*


*



			في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اكيد هزعل ... دي انسانه في يوم كانت غاليه عندي و اني اشوفها في الشكل ده او في الظروف دي اكيد هزعل مهما كان برضه نوع فراقنا *

*



			كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الكتير من الناس بتعتقد انه عيب  لكن فين العيب دي انسانه حبيبه ليك و اكيد انت بتحبها *

*بس التنازل يكون في بالعقل *

*



			هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اكيد يا ديانا هتجوزها امال هاخدها اوديها لوحد غيري يتجوزها*






​


----------



## artamisss (26 مارس 2006)

ايه دة ماشاءالله ماشاءالله  كلكو هاتجوزا  اللى بتحبوهم  سبحانالله 
هو دة اعجاز كتاب القراءة :36_22_26:


----------



## Yes_Or_No (27 مارس 2006)

*اه طبعا امال انتي كنتي فاكره ايه *

*بس انا لسه قدامي كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير غيركم كلكم*


----------



## blackguitar (27 مارس 2006)

*ونا ونا ونا*



> من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً


 
*الانثى دى هى الانسانه اللى هحبها من قلبى(لانها مجتش) وفى حاله واحده انى اشوف دموعها قدامى*



> عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها !!


 
احسسها باهتمامى الشديد واحاول اقف جنبها علطول فاى مشكله واعرض عليها خدماتى ولو عملت حاجه بسيطه تضايقنى احسسها انى اضايقت عشان طلعت منها




> والدك هل هو النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم يكن والدك هل يكون كذلك !!


 
انا احب والدى لابعد الحدود واتمنى اكون مثله فالكثير ولكن ليس فالكل ..........لان لى مبادئى الخاصه التى اكيد لا يوافق هو عليها



> في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !!


 
بصراحه ومن غير نفاق..............هتبسط اوى وافرحلها من اعماقى وادعيلها ..........وهقول لنفسى احكامك يارب فوق الكل محدش عارف يمكن مش هتكون معايا سعيده



> كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !!


 
الحمدلله ولا مرة ............يمكن عشان عندى مبادىء فوق كل شىء .........ويمكن عشان ملقتش الانسانه اللى قدرت تغيرها



> هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟


 
اتزوج من احبها طبعا ومن احبها حبا عميقا واكيد ده اجمل ..........لانى مقتنع بمبدأ الحب ذو الاساس السليم اللى فيه الصراحه المتناهيه لا ينتهى بل ينمو بمرور الزمن


----------



## +Dream+ (28 مارس 2006)

*ايه دة ايه دة *
*دة كل شباب المنتدى طلعوا رومانسيين اهوة *
*و هيتجوزوا الانسانه الى بيحبوها *
*كنا ظالمنهم *
*امال بتعملوا حزب رجالى ضد النساء ليه *
*ردوا بسرعه من فير تفكير *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (28 مارس 2006)

*معلش يا دريم اصل احنا ماشيين بمبداء معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم *

*وربنا يستر *


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

يظهر ان مفيش حد عاجبهالموضوع  اغيب يومين عن المنتدى ارجع الا قى الدنيا ساكته كدة فى الركن بتاعى


----------



## Michael (28 مارس 2006)

اموت واشوفلك موضوع للشابات

وقال اية مشرف ديمقراطى قال؟

فين الديمقراطية وكلامك كلة موجة للشباب الحلوين الى زى؟؟!!


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> اموت واشوفلك موضوع للشابات
> 
> وقال اية مشرف ديمقراطى قال؟
> 
> فين الديمقراطية وكلامك كلة موجة للشباب الحلوين الى زى؟؟!!




*منتا مش فاهم اللعبه هيه بتجرجركم فى الكلام علشان تعرف بتفكرو ازاى لكن مش هتسال بنات لانها عارفه بيفكرو ازاى افهمومها بقا *:t6:


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

خلاص يا ميرنا  ده كلام بينى وبينك  لازم  يعنى طلعى اسررانا العسكريه برة كدة 
وبعدين  يامايكل  عاوز تموت  نفسك علشان موضوع  رجالى او نسائى
على فكرة لو انت  اخدت بالك  هاتلا قى ان موضوع سؤال صريح للجنسين  ولا زم  يردوا عليه 
وبلاش اضطهاد بقى  هى المرأة علطول كدة مضطهدة  
بلاش حد يستفزنى وانا عيانه  دعوتى بتستجاب   اسألو رامى  مجرب  :heat:


----------



## Michael (28 مارس 2006)

> منتا مش فاهم اللعبه هيه بتجرجركم فى الكلام علشان تعرف بتفكرو ازاى لكن مش هتسال بنات لانها عارفه بيفكرو ازاى افهمومها بقا



طب ما انا عارف 

هو انتى شوفتينى رديت


وشكرا ميرنا على التحذير



> على فكرة لو انت اخدت بالك هاتلا قى ان موضوع سؤال صريح للجنسين ولا زم يردوا عليه



اعتقد ان الكلمة التى باللنو نالاحمر هى مفرد

اذا رسالتى وصلت

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Bin_Rodi (28 مارس 2006)

> 1-من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً . ( لا احد يقول امي )
> 
> 2-عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها !!
> 
> ...




1 - مفيش انثى بعينها ببقى ضعيف قدامها ممكن حبيبتى لو عيطت

2 - ماتحطش فى الموقف ده بس لو أتحطيت فيه هاروح أقولها مباشرة

3 - لا ليس والدى هو النموذج فى حياتى

4 - هاتضايق و ازعل طبعا 

5 - ممكن مليون مرة 

6 - اتزوج من تحبنى هو ده الاجمل لانى ممكن احب واحدة ماتحبنيش


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

عاجبك يا ست ميرنا  اهو  واحد امتنع عن التصويت اهوة   عاجبك كدة 
 طب خليك انت  بقى محايد يا مايكل   ورد على الاسئله :274rb: وخلى روحك رياضيه :t11:


----------



## ميرنا (3 يونيو 2006)

*قرو قرو واعترفو علشان نستفاد منكم يله *


----------



## artamisss (3 يونيو 2006)

يعنى انا  عملالهم فى الخباثه  تيجى انتى وتفضحى الدنيا


----------



## ميرنا (3 يونيو 2006)

*يا دودو انتو فكرين انكم ازكيا ولا ازكيا ولا فكيكين يعنى مهما كشفينا وعارفين كل حاجه بس عملين عبطه *


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (3 يونيو 2006)

*مينفعش البنات تجاوب طيب* :crazy_pil :crazy_pil ​


----------



## hima85222 (3 يونيو 2006)

الاجابة على الاسئلة 

1- هى الانثى الشرانية اللى ممكن تخليني أقول انا حس حس وحس حس انا دى اكون ضعيف قدامها علشان أتقى شرها 

2- التكييس أكيس البت اللى قدامى طبعا انتوا عارفين ان البنات غلابة وبينضحك عليمة بأقل كلمة حبة تكيسس على حبة حبشتكنات تبقى تمام أحلى تظبيط فى القلب على طول

3- بالنسبة للوالد فا من شابة اباه فما ظلم لكن فى بعض منا يكون القدوة بتاعتوا أرنولد وفاندام علشان يعجب البت بتاعتوا 

4-  رد فعلى هايكون فى غاية البساطة هاى عاملة اية أنتى لسة زى ما انتى مفيش تغيير بجد بجد قمر مين دة ابنك ربنا يخلي فاكرة ايم زمان مش كان دة هايكون أبننا ونفضل نفتكر لحد ما جوزها يطب عالينا وأضرب وامشي هههههههههههه


5- اة كام مرة فى مرات كثيرة فى سبيل المصلحة فقط يعني عاوز منها حاجة فا بكيسها على كلمتين حلوين وعدي يا ليلة


6- بصراحة هما الاتنين او الخيرين اصعب من بعض لان النتيجة واحدة هى السجن مدى الحياة ويا عالم تطلع البطيخة حلوة ولا قارعة اصل الجواز دة أو الستات عند الجواز بتكون زى البطيخة يا تكون حلوة أو تكون قارعة فا الاتنين واحد
وانا  من رأيى أتجوز اللى تحبيني مش اللى انا أحباها

7- بصراحة هو فى الخيال بتكون على حسب المتخيل يعني لو خيالوا حلو هاتكون موزة جمدة لكن لو مش قوي يبقى الحقيقة اجمل

مع توضيح نقطة أن المرأة في منها الحلو والجميل وفى منها اللى لا يطاق

8- بصي هو الموضوع مش كدة الموضوع أن اللى يبعنى ابيعوا ولو هو مين فا لو بعتنى ابيعها وبالرخيص واشترى 10 غيرها

9- ظفرت اة كنت بحب سمكة وبعدين فلتت منى الخينة

10-  طبعا طبعا لان الزوجة هى نص الراجل التانى ومن الممكن ياخد برايها ويعترفلها بالخطاء لان احنا عندنا سر الزواج بيجعلنا جسد وروح واحد لكن دة فى حاجة أن الزوجة حلوة يعني البطيخة بتاع الزوج دة طلعت خلوة وست فاضلة لكن لو ست عقربة ومش بيتبل فى بقها فوقة كالعادة فا مش يقول حاجة خالص وأطلع عنيها لو أخطاءت

11- ب






































































ب






























































ب





















































ب





































بحب أرخم عليك لما تقولى أنا عاوزة ارخم عليك ببقى مرتبك وعاوز أكلها أكل بسنانى علشان اتغدى بيها قبل ما تتعشى بيا​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 يونيو 2006)

> / من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً !! ( مفيش حد يقول امي )



اولا مفيش حاجة اسمها نقف قدام انثي ضعيفا ده مرفوض تمام وغير سليم

انما ممكن لمكانتها عندنا نكون متسامحين زيادة عن اللازم نفسح المجالا لمناقشات امور منتهية تم البت فيها :gy0000:  وده بيكون لحبنا لها 

وممكن نقول الانثي دي بمنتهي البساطة هي زوجة المستقبل :08: 

*****************​


> 2/عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها !!



علي حسب اللي الانسانة اللي بحبها 

ممكن وردة بسيطة توصلني لقلبها 

وممكن اكلة سمك توصلني لقلبها ( لو طفسه يعني :gy0000:  )

وممكن عبارة رقيقة مهذبة بداخلها كلمة حب او اعجاب توصلني لقلبها 

يعني من الاخر علي حسب الشخصية اللي بتعامل معاها 

**************************​


> 3/ والدك هل هو النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم يكن والدك فمن هو!!



انا مش باخد رمز معين ممكن نقول بجمع نماذج واخد الافضل 

بمعني كل شخصية اعجب بيها في حياتي بحب اقتبس منها الشئ اللي عجبني واحتفظ بيه واحول اطبقه في حياتي يعني ممكن نقول كده اشخاص مش واحد بس

****************************​


> 4/ في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها بعد ان تزوجت غيرك .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !!



لو لسه مش اتجوزت والبؤس والعزوبية تكتنفني سوف اشعر بغصة بارة تعتصر قلبي تحت ضلوعي :vava: 

لو اتجوزت ولا اعرفها :closedeye  

علشان لو بصيت عليها جايز المدام تلاحظ ويبقي يومي مش فايت :vava: 

************************​


> 5/ كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !!



مرة واحدة وندمت ووعدت نفسي اننا مش ها اكررها

************************​


> 6/ هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟



بالطبع اتزوج من احبها  وعندما اتزوجها احس انها اجمل انسانة في الدنيااااااا بالطبع 

************************​


> 7/ ايهما اجمل المراة في الواقع ام في الخيال!!



المراة في الخيال طبعا بتبقي جميلة بدون مكياج بقي 

واهم شئ مش مكلفة :gy0000: 

مفيش هات يا حبيبيld: 

***********************​


> 8/ هجرتك من تحبها .. هل تبادلها الهجر ام تودد لها حتى تنعم بوصالها مرة اخرى !!



مع الاسف لقيت افضل طريقة اننا ابادلها الهجر واعيش حياتي علي نحو افضل

*************************​


> 9/ هل خضت يوما حربا من اجل الوصول الى قلب انثى .. وهل ظفرت بقلبها !!



لاء حصلت من غير حرب وبعد ما ظفرت فقدت :smil13: 

*************************​


> 10/ هل تبوح لزوجتك باخطائك .. وهل تغفر لها أخطائها(ان كنت متزوج)!!



لما اتجوز اجاوب بقي

************************​


> 11/ ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من الانثى !!



لما تعترف بضعفها :08:

ملحوظة : الموضوع ده حاسس اننا جاوبت عليه من قبل olling:


----------



## قيروانى (3 يونيو 2006)

1- الانثى التى لا تعرف غير الحب اقف امامها ضعيف . 
2- الطريق الى قلب الانثى التى اعشقها يأتى دائما بالفلسفه لا اعرف كيف !!
3- والدى مات وانا ضغير فتقريبا اب اعترافى هو مثلى الاعلى
4- ان قابلتها وفى يديها طفلها اقولها ازيك ربنا يفرح قلبك كمان وكمان
5- تنازلت عن مبدأى لاجل الانثى اكثر من مليون مليون مليون مره مش عارف العدد هيقف امتى 
6- اتزوج من احبها واحب من اتزوجها هذا هو سر الروح القدس الذى يحل على العروسين
7- المرأه فى الواقع افضل بل الاحلى 
8- ان هجرتنى اشكر الله هههههههه
9- دخلت حدود الهوى وصرت اسير لا يملك اسلحه للمقاومه فماذا افعل .. استسلمت ههههههه
10- ان كنت متزوج اعترف لها وان لما اكن متزوج فساتزوج معترفا لها بكل اخطائى يمكن تيجى بفايده وترفض تتجوزنى ههههههههه 
11- كل لكمات العيون تربكنى


----------



## hima85222 (3 يونيو 2006)

يا عيني عليك يا ابنى رد يقطع من القلب أية المحبة دى كلها

بجد

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويكون معاك


----------



## قيروانى (3 يونيو 2006)

حاولت اتفلسف واضحك بس تعرف يا هيما فعلا الاسئله دى مهمه ومحتاجه فحص وتدقيق مع انفسنا 
يله ربنا يرحمنا ويفرح قلوبنا كلنا


----------



## hima85222 (3 يونيو 2006)

يا رب يا جميل هى فعلا محتاجة فحص لكن انا اخدتاها بتهريج 

لان عارف أن الكلام ممكن يجرح كتير قوى وهيكون عاليا هجوم صعب بجد

ربنا يسترها


----------



## ميرنا (3 يونيو 2006)

*اتكلم ومحدش هيكلمك يله اديناك الامان*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 يونيو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> يا رب يا جميل هى فعلا محتاجة فحص لكن انا اخدتاها بتهريج
> 
> لان عارف أن الكلام ممكن يجرح كتير قوى وهيكون عاليا هجوم صعب بجد
> 
> ربنا يسترها



ياواد انتا بتفرق معاك

قول بس قول :ura1: 

بدال ما :budo: 

وبعدين ممكن تبقي تستسلم :giveup:


----------



## hima85222 (3 يونيو 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههه

مش أنا يا هوت اللى استسلم أنا مكشوف قوى يعني لو فى حاجة كلوا هايعرف بس كلامى هو اللى هايزعل أو بمعنى اصح تفكيري ممكنينتج عنوا كلام يخلي كل الحبيبة اللى فى الجامعات والمدارس يهاجمونى

وبعدين ان الله حليم ستار


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

هو انا  منزله الاسئله دى  علشان تقعدو ترغوا مع بعض على جنب :ranting: 

وبعدين الرائحه الذكيه  لو عاوزة تردى  مفيش مشكللللللللللله خاالص ردى 

وياريت بقدر الامكان اللى يرد  ياخد اقتباس من كل سؤال ويرد عليه علشان الحول اللى بيجيلى  بس 

ربنا  يباركو  يا شباب النيل انتو


----------



## ميريت (4 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> هو انا منزله الاسئله دى علشان تقعدو ترغوا مع بعض على جنب :ranting:
> 
> وبعدين الرائحه الذكيه لو عاوزة تردى مفيش مشكللللللللللله خاالص ردى
> 
> ...


 


عسل يا ديانا الموضوع
بس محدش راضي يرد بجد
فين بقا الرد عاوزين نشوف بقا وخناقات وشد شعور اه صحيح مفيش شعور
بس عجبتي ردود مينا هوت​بس النقطه دي



> اولا مفيش حاجة اسمها نقف قدام انثي ضعيفا ده مرفوض تمام وغير سليم
> 
> انما ممكن لمكانتها عندنا نكون متسامحين زيادة عن اللازم نفسح المجالا لمناقشات امور منتهية تم البت فيها :gy0000: وده بيكون لحبنا لها
> 
> وممكن نقول الانثي دي بمنتهي البساطة هي زوجة المستقبل :08:


 
:bud: يابني كل الي اقدر اقولهولك الي ع البر عوام:bud: ​​​


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

يلا يا ميرت انا  هازنقك فى خانه اليك  واقولك  جاااااااااوبى  :spor2:  باب الاسئله مفتوح لكلا الجنسين 

يلا ردوا يا شباب النيييييييييل


----------



## ميريت (4 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> يلا يا ميرت انا هازنقك فى خانه اليك واقولك جاااااااااوبى :spor2: باب الاسئله مفتوح لكلا الجنسين
> 
> يلا ردوا يا شباب النيييييييييل


 

*كدا يا ديانا تعمليها فيا*
*طيب طيب بكره هيجيلي يوم وازنقك*
*ع العموم هرد وهحول الاسئله علي بناتي*
​1/ مين الولد الي ممكن اقف امامه ضعيفاً !! 
بصراحه سي السيد دي الشخصيه الي بتشدني كتير
2/عندما تكون معجبا به .. ماهي طريقيتك في الوصول الى قلبه !! 

اتنك عليه لغايه ما يكرهني ويبقا مش طايقني
هنا ابقا دخلت قلبه
3/ والدك هل هو النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم يكن والدك فمن هو!! 

مش هعرف ارد ع السؤال دا
4/ في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها بعد ان تزوجت غيرك .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !! 
برضه دا نو كومنت
5/ كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل ولد !! 
بصراحه لسه لغايه دلوقتي متنازلتش عنها بس لو يوم جه الولد الي يستهال اني اتنازل عن مبدا معين هتنازل عنه بكل سهوله بس طبعا فيه مبادئ معينه دي نو تتش
6/ هل تتزوجي من تحبيه .. ام تحبي من تتزوجيه !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟ 
بصراحه ياريت الاولي لاني مش بعتقد ف جواز الصالونات دا ن اصله
7/ ايهما اجمل الرجل في الواقع ام في الخيال!! 
انا عارفه انه هيطرقعولي دلوقتي بس اعتقد ف الخيال
8/ هجرك من تحبيه .. هل تبادله الهجر ام تودد له حتى تنعم بوصاله مرة اخرى !! 
بصراحه معرفش بس اعتقد انه كرامتي مش هتسمحلي بس لو الشخص دا يستاهل هجيبه يعني هجيبه
9/ هل خضت يوما حربا من اجل الوصول الى قلب ولد .. وهل ظفرت بقلبه !! 
لاء خالص خالص خالص خالص لان الي بيحبني هو الي بيجري ورايالكن عمري ما افكر ف حد مش بيفكر فيا

10/ هل تبوحي لزوجك باخطائك .. وهل تغفري لها أخطائه(ان كنت متزوج)!! 
انا عن نفسي ناويه احكي لجوزي كل حاجه حتي ابسط حاجه اني اغسل سناني
بس انا مقبلش انه يخبي عليا حاجه
وان حاجه حصلت هسامحه ف كل حاجه الا الخيانه دي الحاجه الي مش هقبلها عمري
11/ ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من الذكر !! 
بصراحه انا برتبك من اي حاجه
ودي عيب عندي ومحتاج يتصلح​
بس فين ردك انتي بقا يا ديانا
مش زنقتيني اتزنقي يا امي
كله لها​
​


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> *كدا يا ديانا تعمليها فيا*
> *طيب طيب بكره هيجيلي يوم وازنقك*
> *ع العموم هرد وهحول الاسئله علي بناتي*
> ​1/ مين الولد الي ممكن اقف امامه ضعيفاً !!
> ...





 ياااااااااااسلام ايه النظريه العجيبه دى   لما يكرهك يبقى بيحبك 
 ازااااااااااى  دى هههههههههههه:w00t: ​


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

هههههههههههه هو اينعم  مشرفه اجتماعيه  بس انا هاجاوب فى اخر الحلقه 
 زى اسامه منييييييييييير :08: هههههههههههههه
ومستنيه بقيه الشباااااااااااااااااااااااب الولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاد هما فينهم  غطسوا ليه 
خايفين على نفسهم من الحزب النسائى :99:


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> ملحوظة : الموضوع ده حاسس اننا جاوبت عليه من قبل olling:




 فى الواقع احساسك فى محله هههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## hima85222 (4 يونيو 2006)

*على فكرة احنا مش خايفين ولا حاجة خالص

بس احنا جاوبنا 

وبجد حلو جدا الرد بتاعك وانا موافق على كل الشروط

بس فى سؤال 

أنت مرتبط
















طيب خلى بالك زكية قاربت

وانا موجود *


----------



## ++menooo++ (4 يونيو 2006)

> 1/ من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً !! ( مفيش حد يقول امي )


الزوجه



> 2/عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها !!


الصدق


> 3/ والدك هل هو النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم يكن والدك فمن هو!!


والدى


> 4/ في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها بعد ان تزوجت غيرك .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !!


لو انا تزوجت مش هحس بحاجه لان انا فى نفس حاله لاكن لو مش متزوج كنت هتمنى لو انهم اطفالى



> 5/ كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !!


لو على الزوق اكيد هتنازل علشان اكون زوق لكن لو عايزه يا استازه ارتاميس الحقيقه فانا حتى مكلمتش انثى فى التليفون يعنى محصلش معايا اساسا فمقدرش اجاوبك


> 6/ هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟


هحب اللى هتجوزها , لان ممكن اتجوز اللى بحبها و بعد الجواز اكرها و تطلع مش مناسبه ليا , لكن لو حبيت زوجتى يبقى هعيش معاها افضل حياه و ده اللى هيكون هو الدائم و الأفضل ولا رأى حضرتك ايه يا استازتنا ارتاميس


> 7/ ايهما اجمل المراة في الواقع ام في الخيال!!


فى الواقع , لان الخيال ليس فية تجديد وحياة اما الواقع متجدد ولو تخيلت بمرأه مثاليه فى كل شىء وطبعا لان الخيال جميل على طول فان الحياة تصبح مملة . الخيال يكون ممل اما الواقع يكون احسن دائما .


> 8/ هجرتك من تحبها .. هل تبادلها الهجر ام تودد لها حتى تنعم بوصالها مرة اخرى !!


حتودد اليها , لكن لو عرفت انى انا اللى بحبها وهى بيحب حد تانى او مش بيحبنى مش حتودد اليها وتروح لحال سبيلها , اما اذا سابتى لعيوب فيا حتودد اليها وحغيرها بقدر الأمكان .


> 9/ هل خضت يوما حربا من اجل الوصول الى قلب انثى .. وهل ظفرت بقلبها !!


لا محصلش


> 10/ هل تبوح لزوجتك باخطائك .. وهل تغفر لها أخطائها(ان كنت متزوج)!!


اكيد لاننا اتفقنا على الصدق فى اجابه اول سؤال , قبل الزواج اغفر بنفس راضية بعد الزواج اغفر غظبن عنى بس مش اى مغفره على حسب درجه غلطتها .



> 11/ ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من الانثى !!


مش عايز اقول :a63: :a63: :a63: 
الكلمه هى ( بكرهك ) هى اللى هتربكنى .
اتمنى اكون اجتزت الامتحان على خير
اى حد عايز اى استفسار انا موجود 24 ساعه على رقم الهات ده :::
زيرو مفيش اطلبنى متلاقينيش


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

++menooo++ قال:
			
		

> فى الواقع , لان الخيال ليس فية تجديد وحياة اما الواقع متجدد ولو تخيلت بمرأه مثاليه فى كل شىء وطبعا لان الخيال جميل على طول فان الحياة تصبح مملة . الخيال يكون ممل اما الواقع يكون احسن دائما .
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



 بصراحححححه انت  اول واحد تقول ان الواقع  هو اللى  حلو  وان الخيال ممل 
الناس كلها بتقول العكس 
فا يارايت  لو تفهمنا وجهه نظرك 
بالنسبه لبقيه الاسئله  هانشوف نجاحاك ده يوم ماتتجوز  وتعزمنا على فرحك  
عارفه هاتقول ربنا يدينا طوله العمر ld:


----------



## ++menooo++ (4 يونيو 2006)

علشان مرأه الواقع احسن من الخيال زى ما قلنا ان مرأه الواقع  تمتاز بالحياة , اما الخيال لانة على طول مثالى يمتاز بالملل والروتين غير كل ده ان مرأه الواقع تمتاز بجميع الصفات بالفعل و اللى هو بيتحقق او مش مستحيل اما مرأه الخيال فلها صفة وحيدة لكل شخص تختلف عن التانى بمعنى كل رجل بيتخيل بنت فى مخه يختلف عن بنت  الرجل الاخر بمعنى انا ممكن اتخيل المرأه المثاليه الجميله او الخياليه يعنى لكن امرأه الواقع ممكن تكون جميله وعطوفه وطيبه وكل حاجة بجانب انها هى ام اولادى اما امرأه الخيال عمرها ما حتكون ام اولادى
عباره القول
ان احنا هنتخيل اجمل شىء و اللى هو بيسهلنا كتير و بيكون مش حقيقى لكن لو عايزيين نتكلم عن الحقيقى اللى مفروض نختاره هيكون الواقع كمان لو كنت هختار زوجه يبقى لازم الاقى فيها حاجه واقعيه مش خياليه , الخيال شىء ثابت مش بيتغير ممل لكن الخيال , لكن الواقع بتعب كل يوم وابتسامة كل يوم احلى بكتير من مليون خيال , وهنا تكمن ملذة الحياة الواقعية
:t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26:


----------



## ميرنا (4 يونيو 2006)

*لا اسد يا ميريت بجد *


----------



## ميريت (5 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ياااااااااااسلام ايه النظريه العجيبه دى لما يكرهك يبقى بيحبك
> ازااااااااااى دى هههههههههههه:w00t:


 

جربي يا دينا وهتدعيلي
يعلم ربنا عن تجربه​


----------



## artamisss (5 يونيو 2006)

يا سلام  يعنى الولاد  بيقعوا  بالتناكه  هههههههه  لما يكروهكى  يحبوكى 

بجد نظريه غريبه 
بس هاجربها  فى مين  يا حسرة :spor22:  يالا  هايجيله يوم  صاحب نصيبه ده :spor2:


----------



## ميريت (5 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> هههههههههههه هو اينعم مشرفه اجتماعيه بس انا هاجاوب فى اخر الحلقه
> زى اسامه منييييييييييير :08: هههههههههههههه
> ومستنيه بقيه الشباااااااااااااااااااااااب الولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاد هما فينهم غطسوا ليه
> خايفين على نفسهم من الحزب النسائى :99:


 

ليه نستني لاخر الحلقه
ورينا الفضايح من دلوقتي
اشمعني انا​


----------



## ميريت (5 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> بصراحححححه انت اول واحد تقول ان الواقع هو اللى حلو وان الخيال ممل
> الناس كلها بتقول العكس
> فا يارايت لو تفهمنا وجهه نظرك
> بالنسبه لبقيه الاسئله هانشوف نجاحاك ده يوم ماتتجوز وتعزمنا على فرحك
> عارفه هاتقول ربنا يدينا طوله العمر ld:


 

ايوه يا ديانا عندك حق
انا اول مره اشوف حد بيقول كدا
المفروض ف الخيال احلي وبيبقا لها بريق تاني
دا حتي الولد لما يبقا بيحب بنت من بعيد لبعيد
لو فضل يلفت انتباهها وكلمها خلاص خلصت
مبقتش الصوره الي حاتها ف خياله
فطبعا الخيال احسن​


----------



## ميريت (5 يونيو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *لا اسد يا ميريت بجد *


 
طبعا احنا هنخاف
:warning: :warning: :warning:


----------



## ميريت (5 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> يا سلام يعنى الولاد بيقعوا بالتناكه هههههههه لما يكروهكى يحبوكى
> 
> بجد نظريه غريبه
> بس هاجربها فى مين يا حسرة :spor22: يالا هايجيله يوم صاحب نصيبه ده :spor2:


 


صدقيني جربي ومش هتندمي
شوفي واد كدا تكوني عارفه انه عينه منك
واتقلي عليه مره واتنين وتلاته وارخي شويه وارجعي اتقلي تاني
بس اوعي تضعفي وتنخي ف النص هتلاقيه يجي راكع صدقيني


----------



## artamisss (5 يونيو 2006)

ومنكم نستفيد يا ميرت  بس  لما يجى بقى  اللى  امه بتحبه ده  علشان اجرب فيه ههههههه:new4:


----------



## ميريت (7 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ومنكم نستفيد يا ميرت بس لما يجى بقى اللى امه بتحبه ده علشان اجرب فيه ههههههه:new4:


 
ربنا معاكي ياختي يارب هديعيلك وادعي لنفسي انا كمان يمكن ربنا يصيبنا احنا الاتنين مره واحده كدا يا قادر يا كريم

دودو صحيح غيري التوقيع ربنا يخليكي
الواحد مش ناقص​


----------



## artamisss (7 يونيو 2006)

ليه دة توقيع  لذيذ  قوى   جميل  ومقبل على الحيااااااااااااه  ههههههههه


----------



## ميريت (7 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ليه دة توقيع لذيذ قوى جميل ومقبل على الحيااااااااااااه ههههههههه


 
مقبل ع الحياه جدا
انتي يا بنتي مش خلصتي امتحانات وخدتي الاجازه
المفروض تكوني مبسوطه يعني وفرحانه كدا
مش تقولي


كدة كفايه عليا فى الدنيا ديه :kap: 
اروح اموت بقى :shutup22: 




ياختي انتي مش عاوزه تقعدي ف الدنيا لكن احنا عايزينك​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 يونيو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> صدقيني جربي ومش هتندمي
> شوفي واد كدا تكوني عارفه انه عينه منك
> واتقلي عليه مره واتنين وتلاته وارخي شويه وارجعي اتقلي تاني
> بس اوعي تضعفي وتنخي ف النص هتلاقيه يجي راكع صدقيني



عما اظن كلامك خاطئ تماما

لاني اول حب في حياتي البنت كانت بتعمل كده لدرجة اننا زهقت منها وقرفت من عيشتي وجات صاحبت النصيب وخطفتني وبعدين جه النصيب الاسود وكله ضااااااااااع :smil13: 

يبقي الشغل ده مش بينفع مع كل الولاد وصوابعك مش زي بعضها :dntknw: ​


----------



## ميريت (7 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> عما اظن كلامك خاطئ تماما
> 
> 
> لاني اول حب في حياتي البنت كانت بتعمل كده لدرجة اننا زهقت منها وقرفت من عيشتي وجات صاحبت النصيب وخطفتني وبعدين جه النصيب الاسود وكله ضااااااااااع :smil13: ​
> ...


 
ايه يا مينا هو مصنع بنات
المهم
ف الاول تشده ليها بالطريقه دي
بعد كدا توريه شخصيتها يا فالح
واصلا مفيش ولد بيحب البنت الي تجري وراه
هي كدا بترخص نفسها يا فالح​


----------



## artamisss (7 يونيو 2006)

لالالالا معلش تانى  تانى  كدة  عاوزين مزيد من التوضيح  الحقيقه  وتفسير 

بس ياريت الباب يدخلوا يجابوا  على الاسئله


----------



## ميرنا (7 يونيو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> ايه يا مينا هو مصنع بنات
> المهم
> ف الاول تشده ليها بالطريقه دي
> بعد كدا توريه شخصيتها يا فالح
> ...




*كلام ميريت بجد صح احيكى عليه يا وليه *


----------



## †gomana† (7 يونيو 2006)

*انا قريت الموضوع كله رائع بجد الموضوع ده يا دودو*

*ورودو ميريت رائعة جدا وفى السليم جدا*

*اللى بيتعلم مش ببلاش*

*ميريت انتى بت عسل اوى اوى شكرا على ردودك ومعلوماتك الجميلة*


----------



## artamisss (8 يونيو 2006)

شفتى  يا ميريت انا  هافتح لك ركن  خاص  اخليكى تدينا فيه  كورسات  هههههههه  الشعب يطالب بيكى يا ميرت


----------



## ميريت (8 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *انا قريت الموضوع كله رائع بجد الموضوع ده يا دودو*
> 
> *ورودو ميريت رائعة جدا وفى السليم جدا*
> 
> ...


 

انتي الي عسل يا جومانه
بس مقولتيش بقا انتي ايه ردودك خدي الاسله كوبي وردي عيها
يلا
 بسرعه هموت واعرف ردك انتي وديانا وميرنا


----------



## ميريت (8 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> شفتى يا ميريت انا هافتح لك ركن خاص اخليكى تدينا فيه كورسات هههههههه الشعب يطالب بيكى يا ميرت


 

طيب يا دودو مش تجيبي خبير
دا انا يا عيني الي يبص ف وشي احمر واخضر واصفر ومش بجيب منطق من اساسه


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*حاضر يا مرمر هارد ع الموضوع*
*بس انا رضيت على موضوع ميرنا بتاع لمن يجرؤ شوفيه ودى زى الاسئلة*
*ربنتا معاكى*


----------



## ميريت (10 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *حاضر يا مرمر هارد ع الموضوع*
> *بس انا رضيت على موضوع ميرنا بتاع لمن يجرؤ شوفيه ودى زى الاسئلة*
> *ربنتا معاكى*


 
قريته يا جومانه ورديت بعدك


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 يونيو 2006)

*+*




*



 الزموا الصدق فى الاجابه وراعو ضميركوا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 


*حاضر *



*



1-من تكون الانثى التى تقف امامها ضعيفاً . ( لا احد يقول امي )  

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*الفكره فى تعريف الضعف اللى تقصديه .. لو كانت تلبية رغبات شريكة حياتى او خطيبتى (( فى حدود العقل والمنطق طبعاً )) هى ضعف من وجهة نظرك فأنا مش شايفها كده .. انا شايف اننا واحد .. من الطبيعى ان كل واحد يسرع لارضاء الاخر ولو على حساب راحته .. لكن لو انتى تقصدى الضعف بمعنى الخنوع .. وضعف الشخصية ... فمن وجهة نظرى لا توجد امرأه فى العالم تحب ان يخضع لها الرجل ويكون ضعيف امامها .. فالمراه بطبيعتها كائن رقيقه .. عاوز يشعر بالامان مع شريك  حياته .. فأزاى هيشعر بالامان ده لو شريك حياته ضعيف او مهزوز الشخصية ؟! .. لذا .. لاتوجد امرأه يمكن ان اضعف امامها ... وطبيعتى كده برضه .. *




*



2-عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها !! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بصراحة لو ما كانتش هتحبنى زى ما انا يبقى صعب انى اقدر اوصل لقلبها .. ولو وصلت .. هيكون لفتره قليله واكيد هتكتشف زيفى وان ده مش طبيعتى .. وممكن بدال ما كانت بتحترمنى فى الاول .. الموضوع هيتقلب لكراهيه وعدم احترام .. لكن فيه  اشياء لازم يراعيها الانسان اللى اعجب ببنت وعاوز يتقدملها ... يعنى يظهرلها اهتمامه .. وخوفه عليها ... وفيه حاجات كده بتطلع من الانسان بتبقى واضحه للفتاه فقط اللى بيحبها ...*




*



3- والدك هل هو النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم يكن والدك هل يكون كذلك !! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
* 
*انا والدى مثلى الاعلى ... فى بعض الامور فى الحياه بشكل عام ... ولكن الانسان مع الوقت والخبرات اللى بيكتسبها بيقدر يكون مبادىء وقيم جواه ثابته بتبقى كحصن ليه فى العالم*




*



4- في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*احزن جدا .. لانها كانت يوماً تسكن قلبى ... ولكنى بالطبع سأتمنى لها حياة سعيده *



*



5- كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
* 
*ولا مره *



*



6- هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
* 
*اتزوج من احبها بالتأكيد ... وهى الافضل .. ولكن ان تزوجت فتاه لم تكن لى علاقة حب سابقه تربطنى بها .. فأكيد انا ارتبطت بها ولو على الاقل لاعجابى بشخصيتها او امور اخرى جذبتنى لها ... لذا حتماً ساحبها *


----------



## artamisss (19 يونيو 2006)

* على بركه الله  كل الشباب يعنى  هايتجوزوا اللى بيحبوهم   طيب عظيم على الله بس توفوا  بوعدكم
معانا*


----------



## ميرنا (19 يونيو 2006)

*ابقو اضربونى علقه لو خدتو اللى بتحبوهم *


----------



## artamisss (5 نوفمبر 2006)

* طيب يا ميرنا انتى عندك استعداد تتضربى 
ههههههههههه
انا نقلت الموضوع هنا علشان يبقى بشرى خير للقسم الجديد*


----------



## nado2u (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*صدقوا هذا الرد فانا لا اكذب ولا اتجمل*

1-من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً . ( لا احد يقول امي ) 

منذ ان نضجت ذهنياً لم ولن أضعف امام أحد فمشاعر الضعف تنموا فى غياب العقل والإيمان وسيظل إيمانى باقى وسيظل عقلى يعمل حتى مماتى

2-عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها !! 

لو حاولت الوصول لقلب كل من اعجب بها لسكنت فى قلوبٍ كثيرة . ولو جلست افكر فى طرق لأسكن قلب واحد منهم سأعتبر نفسى كالضيف الثقيل الذى يجبر صاحب البيت على قبول إستضافته

3- والدك هل هو النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم يكن والدك هل يكون كذلك !! 

لكل جانب من جوانب حياتى نموذج ، فنموذجى فى حياتى الروحية هو يسوع ليس والدى . ونموذجى فى حياتى العملية " بيل جيتس " ..... وهكذا

4- في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !! 

لم ولن يحدث . فلن تسكن قلبى سوى من ستكون زوجتى

5- كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !! 

ولا من أجل رجل

6- هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟ 

أتزوج من فهمتها وتعرفت على طباعها وشعرت بنوع من الألفة والتفاهم معها . ثم أحب من سأتزوجها 
 [/size][/QUOTE]


----------



## Twin (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*أجاباتي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي artamisss*
*عاملة أية بجد موضوعك جميل وجرئ*

*وقبل ما أبدأ وأجاوب*
*أحب أبارك بجد من قلبي علي هذا القسم الجديد*
*مبرووووووووووووووووك*​ 



artamisss قال:


> 1-من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً . ( لا احد يقول امي )


 
*من أحبها ولكن في حدود*
*وفيما بعد قد تكون زوجتي ولكن في حدود أيضاً*​ 


artamisss قال:


> 2-عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها !!


 
*مادمت معجب فقط فالطرق كثيرة*
*أما إن كنت أحب فالقلب هو طريقي الوحيد*​ 


artamisss قال:


> 3- والدك هل هو النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم يكن والدك هل يكون كذلك !!


 
*نعم فوالدي هو النموذج والقدوة الوحيدة في حياتي*
*وأرجوا أن أكون مثله في كل شئ وخاصة حياته الأسرية*​ 


artamisss قال:


> 4- في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !!


 
*سأذهب أليها وأصافحها وأداعب أبنها*
*فكل شئ كان بيننا أصبح ذكريات نبكي عليها فقط*
*ولكنها مضت وأنتهت بمجرد ما أنتهت علاقتنا  "وهذا ما حدث معي"*​ 


artamisss قال:


> 5- كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !!


 
*ولا مرة تنازلت وبعون الله لن أتنازل أبداً*​ 


artamisss قال:


> 6- هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟



*بالتأكيد من أحبها*
*ولكن هناك مثل شائع وهو أقرب للحقيقة*
*من تحبها لن تتزوجها ومن تتزوجها ستحبها*
*ودائماً الحب بتفتت أمام الظروف ولكنه يستمر هو الحب بأجمل *
*ما فيه من معاني*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## emad saleh (6 نوفمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> 1-من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً . ( لا احد يقول امي )



المرأه التي اشتهيها وتكون الشهوه اقوى مني وديه الحاجه الوحيده اللي اكون ضعيف فيها




artamisss قال:


> 2-عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها !!



التعامل معها عن قرب لاني من الشخصيات التي تعرف من العشره من الاخر شخصيتي غامضه الي حدآ ما



artamisss قال:


> 3- والدك هل هو النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم يكن والدك هل يكون كذلك !!



بالطبع فلا اجد افضل منه في حياتي ولكن هناك بعض التحفظات على شخصيته




artamisss قال:


> 4- في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !!



ان كانت سعيده ساسعد جدآ ولكن المشكله ان كانت ليست سعيده لا اعلم ما رد فعلي




artamisss قال:


> 5- كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !!



لم ولن تحدث بالرغم من انني رومانسي لابعد الحدود




artamisss قال:


> 6- هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟



لن اتزوج الا بعد الحب والا فالزواج يصبح انتحار. الحب هو الحياه


----------



## الرومانى (6 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا وجرئ جدا جدا جدا وللاسف واقع كتير من الشباب


----------



## Bino (14 نوفمبر 2006)

بقولك ايه يا ديانا بصراحه انا جيت اجاوب على الاسئله ديه لقيت ان اجاباتى هى اجابات كل اللى فى المننتدى تقريبا!!!! مش هنختلف كتير
بس ياريت بقى تطلعى جدعه و تعملى موضوع زى ده للبنات و ورينا شطارتك هتاراريهم ازاى ؟


----------



## امة الرب (21 نوفمبر 2006)

هاى لو ممكن اقولكم ان موضوعكم رائع جدا
انا بحترم جدا كل الاراء خاصة نادو
وان الحب بينمو اكتر بعد الجواز
اما عن جواز الصالونات فا انا شايفة ان الجواز دة هو الى بيعمر عن الحب الى بيبقى قبل الجواز والكلام دة


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بدنا اسئله للبنات


----------



## الغريب (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*1-من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً . ( لا احد يقول امي
زوجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتى
-عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها !! 
القيــــــــــــــــــــــام باعمال المنزل 
في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !! 
الاعب والولد وجيبلة شوكولاتة 
كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى 

مرة واحدة يوم ما تجوزتها 

هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟ 
اتزوج من احب واحب من اتزوجها *


----------



## sharihan (2 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اية كل دة
الموضوع شكلو كبير 
مش لعب


----------

